# Can someone help identify my fish.



## fishfreak84 (Apr 26, 2008)

i bought both fish from aquariums but they diddnt know specifically what they were.

go to http://placeofsanctuary.spaces.live.com ... 7D202!183/

thanks


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

The link isn't working.

Also, if you haven't already, try posting in the "unidentified cichlids" area.


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

The second one is a moorii... the first one I am not sure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

^Just to clarify for fishfreak84 the moorii is Cyrtocara moorii.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Weeeellllll I see a baby!

And a fish that doesnt look like a C. moorii though.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

the second is a moorii


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG I am having a VERY slow day! I didnt even click on the pix of the fish! Just saw the fish and the baby!

Yes the last one is a C. moorii


----------

